# Solved: Not Enough Video Memory????



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

I just installed Tiger Woods Pga 2002 and tried to run it. However I get a message that says not enough video memory.

I have attached screenshots of the two error windows. Anybody why I get these messages and why I cannot run the game?

Thanks for any help.

Quick Specs:
P4 2.4 GHz
1GB Ram
256MB video card


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What video card do you have? What operating system? What service pack level?


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Video Card: PNY GeForce FX 5600 256MB
OS: Windos XP Home Edition service Pack 2 installed


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

What version of DX are you running? if it's reasonably up to date (9b or better) you may need to reinstall dx or update your video drivers. Run dxdiag.exe and see how much video memory it thinks you have.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

I am running DirectX 9.0c. I just updated my video driver to the latest from nvidia.

Here are some of the test results. Do you need anything else?


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

Enopugh to tell me that the game can't count. According to your diag DX is reporting that you have 256 megs of video ram. Did you uninstall your older driver before you updated you vid card drivers? Remnants of older drivers would be my first guess at your problem.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Not sure. Never installed a driver in the first place. I just reformatted my HD and installed the driver. I did not remove any previous driver, or driver that comes with XP. How would I do that?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The game won't run on a video card with more than 128 megs of memory. There is a patch for the Mac, and ATI addressed the issue with the Catalyst 4.11 drivers, but I haven't seen a fix for NVidia.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you know what version you have (1.0, 1.1, or what)?

If your version is lower than 1.2, you could try one of these patches:

Australian patch: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=1419

US patch: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=1420


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

version of what is 1.0 or 1.1?

How do I check it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Your game. It may say on the package or the CD. But it is usually in Help, About inside the program itself.

You could try following the shortcut that starts the game and see what version the file is by right-clicking it. Find the EAGames folder, probably in Program Files, then the Tiger Woods folder. Inside that may be some files you can read, maybe even a ReadMe file. You can also try right-clicking the exe in that folder.

But, if I were you, I'd just try installing the patch. The game can't get broken now, can it? All you would need to do if the patch didn't work would be to uninstall it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's the 1.1 patch. Try installing this one first, then the 1.2 one above.

http://www.fileplanet.com/files/80000/86418.shtml


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's some more links if you have problems witth the others.

1.1 patch: http://www.gamershell.com/news/1830.html
1.2 patch: http://www.gamershell.com/news/2056.html


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, now we know the problem is in the game and not your system.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks much Abomonog and Elvandil. The problem was like you said. The game did not support my graphics card and the update/patch did the trick. Thanks again.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good news. You can mark the thread "solved" with the Thread Tools above.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

One more quick question. While I am playing the game now it hangs up every once in a while and freezes the PC. Would that have anything to do with the video card issue or does this just happen with some games on some OS's? If you know, it would be great if not, no worries. I appreciate the help, and will mark the thread solved.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's very hard to say. You might try different graphics settings within the game, if there are any, and in the Advanced section of the Disply proerties in Control Panel, you may have some more settings related to the types of graphics rendering that the game requires.

You may get more help if you look for a forum about games where others may have found solutions to the problems.

Sometimes, older video drivers work better on some systems, and for some games, than the newer ones. You could go to the NVidia site and see what they have available for your machine.

We all look forward to the day when the game makers are less concerned with getting the newest technology out to improve their games and more concerned with uniformity and compatibility.

---------------------

You could also try XP's Compatibility Mode. Right-click the shortcut to the game and under the Compatibility tab, try running it as if it were under Windows 98 or 2000. You could also try checking the box about disabling visual themes since some programs don't work well with theming.

Another thing you can try is uninstalling the game, and then doing the compatibility thing on the setup program for the game. If you run it in Windows 98 Compatibility Mode, for example, it will prevent the setup program from putting entries in the config.sys and autoexec.bat files which XP (usually) ignores. The entries will be placed in the registry, instead, which is where they should be in XP.

Sorry I don't have more specific advice. Maybe someone with the game could help you mre.

good luck.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Thank you for all the info


----------

